# Intrabursal Injections??



## keke74 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello,

Is there a drug administration code that would apply to intrabursal injections? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mojo (Sep 27, 2013)

keke74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a drug administration code that would apply to intrabursal injections? Thanks in advance for your help!



Are you looking for the actual administration CPT (20600, 20605, 20610) or a medication?


----------



## keke74 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, the actual administration is what I needed. I ended up using 20610. Right after I posted the question, it came to mind what I needed to use. It's been a while since I've done infusion/injection/hydration coding, so now I have to put those hats back on. Thanks so much for your response!


----------

